# Pre paid Electricity



## Mollie (30/4/20)

Hi all
I wonder if there is anyone who can give me some information maybe a nr i can call.

We have pre paid electricity and the unit goes for R4.36 per unit instead of R1.93 as per usual rates, I think. From what we can gather the landlord gets a "rebate".

Is this legal?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)

I'm not sure ,but I also have an issue with the price we pay for electricity. So info would be helpful to me as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (30/4/20)

Resistance said:


> I'm not sure ,but I also have an issue with the price we pay for electricity. So info would be helpful to me as well.


Don't think you pay as much as i do for pre paid  

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)

The vaper said:


> Don't think you pay as much as i do for pre paid
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I didn't say I did. I said I had an issue and welcome any feedback. It might help me as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (30/4/20)

Resistance said:


> I didn't say I did. I said I had an issue and welcome any feedback. It might help me as well.


Was just a joke lol but ja i hope someone here can help

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/4/20)

The vaper said:


> Hi all
> I wonder if there is anyone who can give me some information maybe a nr i can call.
> 
> We have pre paid electricity and the unit goes for R4.36 per unit instead of R1.93 as per usual rates, I think. From what we can gather the landlord gets a "rebate".
> ...


I think you are on Tarrif A

This is how it works (R per unit might be slightly wrong as I pulled this off another website and I'm not sure how old this is)



The cost per electrical unit will increase when you move from one usage band into the next.
This tariff will suit low usage customers who consume less than 600 units in one month
This tariff does not charge a fee for the first 100 units consumed

After having consumed your initial 100 free units and up until you reach 600 units you will pay
R1.45,60 per unit (R1.46)
Between 600 and 700 units you will pay
R2.47,49 per unit (R2.48)
Above 700 units you will pay
R6.97,54 per unit (R6.98)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/4/20)

Tarrif B is a fixed amount that does not increase no matter how many units you buy


----------



## Mollie (30/4/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> I think you are on Tarrif A
> 
> This is how it works (R per unit might be slightly wrong as I pulled this off another website and I'm not sure how old this is)
> 
> ...


Those tariffs are 3 phase mostly we used to pay about R2 per unit but with the pre paid meters the landlord can up tariff but we dont know how much thats all i know

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwarfy (30/4/20)

The vaper said:


> Those tariffs are 3 phase mostly we used to pay about R2 per unit but with the pre paid meters the landlord can up tariff but we dont know how much thats all i know
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



How many units on the property?

Are you living in an apartment/house/garden flat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (30/4/20)

Dwarfy said:


> How many units on the property?
> 
> Are you living in an apartment/house/garden flat?
> 
> ...


Semi plot but its in town and there 1 main house and 5 small houses(1,2,3 bedroom)but they are not big

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwarfy (30/4/20)

6 units consuming roughly 300 units at a minimum puts you well above the threshold. 

He can either be on the wrong plan (Plan A) not suited for the situation, or he is classified to be liable for a different plan i.e. landlight 60A, ruraflex etc. Rates are roughly R4.50 / kw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (30/4/20)

Dwarfy said:


> 6 units consuming roughly 300 units at a minimum puts you well above the threshold.
> 
> He can either be on the wrong plan (Plan A) not suited for the situation, or he is classified to be liable for a different plan i.e. landlight 60A, ruraflex etc. Rates are roughly R4.50 / kw.
> 
> ...


 my question still remains what is the average price per unit because i had an electrician here about 1 and half years back and he said its about R1.93

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwarfy (30/4/20)

Average price for a standard household:
Roughly R2.32 / unit. 

However, if you have multiple properties one a plot, it’s an entirely different ball game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (30/4/20)

Dwarfy said:


> Average price for a standard household:
> Roughly R2.32 / unit.
> 
> However, if you have multiple properties one a plot, it’s an entirely different ball game.
> ...


Thanks but it still doesn't answer my other question over the R4.36
Because what your saying is, because we live on a 'plot' and there are more houses on the premises we pay more 
But then it must be the same with flats and town houses in a complex

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwarfy (30/4/20)

No, because they are registered as sectional titles. 
Each unit is basically considered on it’s own. However some complexes make use of a 3rd party vendor which then adds their markup. 

The small holding is considered as a single unit in its entirety. With the multiple units it will be considered as a high usage property (singular). 

Consider it this way a standard household will go through one electricity meter, they’re average consumption will be roughly 600 units. The small holding also only has 1 electricity meter (main) it’s consumption will be >1800 units. The more you use, the more you get penalized and the higher you pay / unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (30/4/20)

Dwarfy said:


> No, because they are registered as sectional titles.
> Each unit is basically considered on it’s own. However some complexes make use of a 3rd party vendor which then adds their markup.
> 
> The small holding is considered as a single unit in its entirety. With the multiple units it will be considered as a high usage property (singular).
> ...


But each house got its own pre paid meter and there are 3 metered electrical boxes outside
And when they installed the pre paid meters in the house we paid the normal rate and then after a year it jumped to R4.36 per unit per unit

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwarfy (30/4/20)

Sounds dodge man. Did you get a prepaid card with the meter, like VIP power? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (30/4/20)

Dwarfy said:


> Sounds dodge man. Did you get a prepaid card with the meter, like VIP power?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No i buy online from my bank and thats how i worked out the price per unit

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/5/20)

Resistance said:


> That's not fully right.
> We don't get price per unit on our slips. Even if we buy online.
> What I've noticed is the tax amount and then the service amount.
> And that is added to the final amount. So say for instance you buy for R100. Tax and service included you should get the final amount from the R100.( Cant call it purchase amount, because they deduct the tax and service first) and that's what you actually pay for the units.



Unless they specifically say it's the unit price then your on to something.

I was asking the same thing in another thread, but it was about third party charges and why they still charge us that in this lockdown period when we don't earn anything.


----------



## Mollie (1/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Unless they specifically say it's the unit price then your on to something.
> 
> I was asking the same thing in another thread, but it was about third party charges and why they still charge us that in this lockdown period when we don't earn anything.


When i purchase with fnb i get the service amount normally R10
For R500 i usually got around 246 units but now since the landlord 'adjusted 'the tariff we get 114 units for R500 now for the past 2 years about

Last month we went threw almost R2000 and 95% of my lights is leds,we switch the geyser on as we need hot water,i got a gas stove 

And the landlord just don't care 

We need to fix everything our self

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (1/5/20)

Where the electricity cost us about R650 for 25 days

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (2/5/20)

Resistance said:


> We were in the same boat a few years back.from R800 to R2300 right after they changed service providers.(old place)
> Now we get charged tax and fees and then fees by the third party provider which I think is just extortion. When all the fees are deducted we sit with the same issue. For R100 were left with 39 rand for units and spending double the amount doesn't get you much either. It's like your charged for tax and fees for every unit you buy and consume instead of the bulk amount.


I found out today that a landlord can't charge you more than 17% on the average rand per unit otherwise it's corruption 
But at this stage don't have other options to pay the 75% increase 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (5/5/20)

FYI citiq Prepaid meters charge R2.42 per unit

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (5/5/20)

Slick said:


> FYI citiq Prepaid meters charge R2.42 per unit


I'm paying R4.36 per unit

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (5/5/20)

Slick said:


> FYI citiq Prepaid meters charge R2.42 per unit


And if you work that amount out its basically 17% more than the going rate mine is more than 75%

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

